# BudsPoliceSupply.com



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

I know we have Jimmy's, but, with gas being what it is, I thought I'de give me experience with BudsPoliceSupply.com for those who are elegible (Law Enforcement Officers, Active and Retired Military Personnel, National Guard and Military Reserve Personnel, Firemen, Security Officers, CAP (Civil Air Patrol), etc).

Most of the items listed on the sight are out of stock, but, the last listed prices looked good to me, 
so I added an item I was looking for to my wish list. Two weeks later I received an email saying 
the item was back in stock. The new price was $10 higher, but if I ordered the item within 24 hours
I could have it at the previous price. I clicked the link to buy it now, but the item showed up in 
my basket at the new price. It was after hours, so the next morning I emailed about the problem, 
and 5 min later rec'd an email saying my order had been corrected, and it was.

The price included shipping. Item was shipped the day after payment was received, and at my FFL 2 days later.

Overall, I was very satisfied with the transaction.


----------



## JBrady555 (May 18, 2012)

I use budsgunshop.com all the time since I'm not LEO or military. Their prices are nearly unbeatable and free shipping to boot. Shipping times are usually very fast too.


----------



## Embry (Sep 21, 2010)

I just ordered from Kygunco.com another good online company


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

They have some very good prices if what you want is in stock. Looks like a lot of guns are out of stock.
A Smith & Wesson 642CT for $471 is a smoking deal. The grips by themselves are around $225 or $250.


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

It appears that their Smith & Wesson M&P program products are in limited quantities. 
Because of the prices they sell out fast, the one I bought sold out in 3 days,
but, like I said, it appears if you put a item on your wish list you can buy it at the 
last listed price when it comes in. You can only buy 2 Smith & Wesson items per 30 day period.

Probably a diff thread, but it appears that Smith & Wesson raises it's prices with each shipment.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

collectorden said:


> Because of the prices they sell out fast, the one I bought sold out in 3 days,
> but, like I said, it appears if you put a item on your wish list you can buy it at the
> last listed price when it comes in.


and when you get the email notice that your wish list item is in, act on it right then. I found out the hard way when I waited about 6 hours and the item was out of stock again.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

There is another shop in Destin that carries guns and a lot of gear. It is Grey Tactical Outfitters. They also teach pistol, carbine, medical and survival courses.


----------

